# Katrin Thormann - walks the runway at Balmain Menswear Fall/Winter 2016/17 during Paris Fashion Week in Paris 23.01.2016 x2



## brian69 (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## nylons45 (11 Feb. 2016)

vielen danke


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

it's beautiful xx


----------

